# Daiwa Megaforce Plus



## nuckinfutzracing (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just found that BPS has the Daiwa Megaforce Plus for $59.99, so I picked one up. This is my first baitcast so hopefully works out well. Does anyone have any experience with these? Thanks for the input.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had this reel for about a month. It's great. I just bought a Abu Garcia Vendetta rod for it. I just caught my first lm bass on it and it is by far my largest of the year. I love lunchtime fishing.


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Oct 7, 2010)

OOH-RAH Gunny!! Thanks


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Oct 15, 2010)

**Update** Had some technical difficulties with this reel. This past week, I was doing some lunchtime fishing and got hooked on a smaller branch and while reeling it in the drag started slipping, like a clutch slipping. So I have returned it and decided to upgrade to an Abu Garcia Revo SX. Nothing but good reviews for this one, so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought a revo s at the beginning of the year. It is a great reel, so I'm sure the sx is awesome. This is my first baitcaster and I have not had any issues. Post some pics of the beasts you reel in with that thing.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought 2 of the STX this year. Love them. You shouldn't have any issues hopefully. I haven't other than good ones....like FISH ON!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 19, 2010)

I was just about to chime in here: my Daiwa Megaforce is probably my least favorite reel. My main problem with it is after a cast both the twitchin' bar or the handle do not always engage the reel right away (I usually have to fiddle with it first) which started not long after I got it. I suppose I should of contacted Daiwa about it but never got around to it...........................


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 19, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> I was just about to chime in here: my Daiwa Megaforce is probably my least favorite reel. My main problem with it is after a cast both the twitchin' bar or the handle do not always engage the reel right away (I usually have to fiddle with it first) which started not long after I got it. I suppose I should of contacted Daiwa about it but never got around to it...........................



I have two Diawa reels that do this; I no longer purchase anything with the Diawa name on it.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2010)

:twisted: Daiwa is not the problem. Its a $60.00 reel. Probably one of the worst Daiwa makes. Just like any other brand that sells it for that price. Step up to a better reel. Look for good deals on E-bay.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 19, 2010)

I disagree, even if the reel is a low end reel it should still work. I could handle a low end reel that wears out, but a reel that doesn't work out of the box or shortly after is not acceptable at any price range. I have some low end reels that work great, my flipping stick has a low end Pinnacle reel on it, no problems. I torture this reel with hard hook sets. I have a few other low end Pinnacles that work great and cast a mile.

If someone asked me if they should buy a Diawa the answer would be no. Trash the Diawas and buy a Shimano Curado.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm still pretty new to baitcasters, so I don't know if I would really be ready to write off Daiwa just yet. I wasn't trying to turn this into a bash Daiwa session, sorry to the Daiwa faithful out there. I just wanted to share my experience with you guys and you can make your own decisions about what gear to buy. Anywho, went out again today at lunch and struck out. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 20, 2010)

nuckinfutzracing said:


> I'm still pretty new to baitcasters, so I don't know if I would really be ready to write off Daiwa just yet. I wasn't trying to turn this into a bash Daiwa session, sorry to the Daiwa faithful out there. I just wanted to share my experience with you guys and you can make your own decisions about what gear to buy. Anywho, went out again today at lunch and struck out. There's always tomorrow.



+1.... Nice post.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 20, 2010)

Look at it this way. If you went to purchase a car and looked at a Corvette and a Cavalier, after talking with your banker you decided the Cavalier was a better fit for you. The Corvette was nice and it had all the bells and whistle, and the Cavalier was the low end car. You would still expect the Cavalier to go in to gear, right? Even though it's low end it should still work.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 20, 2010)

devilmutt said:


> Look at it this way. If you went to purchase a car and looked at a Corvette and a Cavalier, after talking with your banker you decided the Cavalier was a better fit for you. The Corvette was nice and it had all the bells and whistle, and the Cavalier was the low end car. You would still expect the Cavalier to go in to gear, right? Even though it's low end it should still work.



+1

I've owned one daiwa, and the gears on it started to lose teeth pretty quick. I've never had an issue with quantums, so I continue to buy them. Sames goes for any other brand I find will hold up and fulfill my expectations.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Oct 22, 2010)

I have yet to catch anything with the new reel, but WOW can I tell a difference. Casts smoother, farther and more consistent. Much better than the Daiwa. Again, not trying to badmouth Daiwa, but if you are in the market for a new baitcaster, the Abu Garcia Revo SX is a specimen of a reel. Hope everyone has a safe and productive weekend on the water. Take care


----------



## Hogans978 (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought the revo sx and a 7' vandetta rod and am in absolute love with that combo. The revo sx is amazing tho. I prefer it over my quantum tour edition!


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2010)

:twisted: Once again, the Megaforce is a CHEAP reel. Like all cheapo reels they will breakdown sooner then later. Excessive use will speed up the process. If you are a hardcore fisherman those reels will not cut it. You want a good Daiwa reel? Get yourself a TD-Zillion. One of the best on the market, hands down. I have eight of these babies........


----------

